

Old drug slows cellular clock, treats multiple neurodegenerative diseases - ngvrnd
http://www.physorg.com/news150483871.html

======
gravitycop
This is intriguing news. From the article:

 _Recent animal studies have shown that clioquinol - an 80-year old drug once
used to treat diarrhea and other gastrointestinal disorders - can reverse the
progression of Alzheimer's, Parkinson's and Huntington's diseases. [...]
Researchers at McGill University have discovered a dramatic possible new
answer: According to Dr. Siegfried Hekimi and colleagues at McGill's
Department of Biology, clioquinol acts directly on a protein called CLK-1,
often informally called "clock-1," and might slow down the aging process.
[...]

"Because clock-1 affects longevity in invertebrates and mice, and because
we're talking about three age-dependent neurodegenerative diseases, we
hypothesize that clioquinol affects them by slowing down the rate of aging."
[...]

"The danger is that you can buy a kilogram of this compound at a chemical
wholesaler, but we don't want people to start experimenting on themselves.
Clioquinol can be a very toxic substance if abused_

